# Batemans Bay 2nd week in Jan 2012



## ua5qb (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone interested in hooking up during the above week? Wed/thurs/Fri suit at this stage. Took the Outback down between Xmas and NewYears only managed to sail it, want a return trip to Long Beach point where I'm told the fishing is good on the incoming tide!


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

Are you looking at a day trip or camp somewhere overnight?


----------

